# QUIT SMOKING



## Janna_4 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thats my goal...hope to reach it by Christmas :cig


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

Get SUPER motivated, you're gonna need it. When they say "as addicting as crack" they mean it.

I did the patches then the gum. The patches are ok, they ITCH like crazy for about 10 minutes right after you put them on then the itch goes away. The gum tastes bad but has the advantage that you can chew more if you are getting strong cravings.

Or, you can try cold turkey. Works for some that have high motivation at the start.

Also, see if you can find a group or something. The guilt of "failing the group" does help sometimes to make you stop before lighting up again. Or stop with a friend, same idea, smaller group.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good luck to you. :banana I wish I could do the same.


----------



## Janna_4 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well I haven't been able to start tring to qiut yet. My problem is each new back I buy I tell my self I WILL NOT buy another pack. Then when I get low I tell myself just one more pack the that'll be the last :stu I not a heavy smoker. A pack will last me for a few days so I think if I just just get my self to qiut buying, it won't be so hard on me. I think I smoke out from being bord. I don't have no desire to if my husband is home with me but when i'm at home alone and lonely is when I somke the most.


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good luck! _ _You can do it!_ :squeeze


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

I quit over 3 weeks ago...mostly because my mother in law just passed away from a lot of different problems, but mostly lung problems...she practically drowned to death, awake and right in front of my husband...it had to of been the worst way to die...then after reading several smoking sessation techniques, I realized that the later stages of emphazima are much like gasping for air and the feeling of drowning! Then, ironically, I got sick with bronchitis, and didn't even want to smoke...so I put them down three weeks ago, and never picked them back up, and haven't been sick for two weeks now. My breathing is so much better, my senses are so much more broader! I just love it...I will not pick up another cancer stick for as long as I live!!! Good luck to you! It's hard. I still have cravings, and have even gained about 5 pounds because of eating so much peppermint and other hard candies!!! But it'll be worth it...I'll be able to do something about my weight gain. Not worried about that. 
:banana


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

go for it ! you can do ! :banana It will be the best christmas present you can ever give yourself and family !


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck!!!! You can do it!!!!!!


----------

